# Cato has a lump



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

Cato is now 10 months old, fully recovered from a dog attack and calmed down after a 2-3 month humpathon. I was brushing him today and found a fleshy lump by his ribs on his side, about 2" long and 3/4 inch side, wonder if it could be a hernia or a cyst? any ideas or similar experienced? Guess it's the vet tomorrow


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

My last dog had a few soft lumps and although a couple were removed they were just benign fatty lumps. But yeah, a vet check sounds a good idea. Let us know what happens


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Poor Cato. I've not had this so cannot advise. the only lumps I always feel on Samson are his matts!!!!!
Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopfully the vet will be able to reassure you that all is well, but definitely get it checked.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Cato hopefully it's nothing serious. Molly had a hernia when we first got her the vet removed it when she got spayed it was just under her rib cage on her belly. It wasn't a really hard lump but I could feel it.

I'm sure once you take him to the vet you will feel better!


----------



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

Cato had a Seroma that usually occurs after surgery but he's not had surgery. It can happen after an injury and he had the lump drained. Have been told it will keep coming and going until the tissue is healed but if it gets big to go back to the vet.. He seems fine but it is obviously itchy and he does sudden dashes. think it has started to get liquid in it again. Thanks for your responses. Gill


----------

